# Turbo Brakes



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone have experience with the BD Diesel Variable-Vane Turbo Brake? We often tow the North Cascades HWY and if they work as advertised it would sure be a benefit to have!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered one from Amazon ($660). I will have the winter to install or sooner if I get a wild hair! This is a pretty good article from Trailer Life about the BD turbo brake..


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 25, 2014)

Only for Duramaxx it seems...Good idea though.


----------



## LEN (Sep 25, 2014)

If it works like the newer Variable Vane turbo brakes on the small Cummins you should be a happy camper, pun intended.

LEN


----------

